# Animated Banners



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey folks, I was just wondering if any of you would like me to make you some banners for your website or blog or whatever. No cost to you, but I am working on getting a donations page on my website. If you like what I make, please chip in a couple bucks to help with this year's haunted house!

Anyways, if any of you are interested, e-mail me with the link below. Tell me what you'd all like to have it say, as well as some pictures or anything else you'd like on it.

I'll take the first 5 requests frist. If they go by quickly, I will let the others next in line know.

So who's in!?
:jol:.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm always looking.
What can you do Zach?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I can do pretty basic stuff... I have Photoshop CS so I can make some pretty cool text/graphic effects. As far as the actual animation, I'm not really sure. I've been toying around a bit and have come up with some cool stuff. I was hoping this would be a good way to experiment with different effects and stuff like that.
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Here are some examples of what I can do!
AniBanner.gif picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket
Banner-1.gif picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket

And here ya go FE!
FEBanner.gif picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket:jol:.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool Zach!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks!
Let me know if you want me to do anything else for ya!
I'm more than willing to help out!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

FE here's another...
FEBannerJPEG.jpg picture by frontyardfright - Photobucket
Thought you could use it for your sig.
.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Could ya do me one? I'll drop you some cash mang...

Could you do the font like how my tattoo is with like a bunch of scribbles for each letter? Here's a link to my tat.. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/100_0604.jpg

Also could you make it like yours with the red on top and fade to black? That looks pretty sick.. Let me know, and If you could do something like put my haunt website (DarkShadowsHaunt.Com) in there somewhere? I've been operating since 2000 so this would be out 9th year.. Hook it up man, you got some skills!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I'll get to work on something and get it to you sometime tomorrow.
:jol:.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

DarkShadows said:


> Could you do the font like how my tattoo is with like a bunch of scribbles for each letter? Here's a link to my tat.. PIC HERE


Do you have a specific font name?
I thought I had something similar to your tattoo but can't find it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

DS I've got some text for you... But the banner is still lacking. I've looked for some closeups of some of your prop pictures, but nothing really works well. Do you have any other photos that might work?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

alright cool cool, heres my photobucket page for some pics.

Halloween 08 pictures by DarkShadows00 - Photobucket

The First 6 pics on page 2 are my fave, espcially my obelisk prop pic!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

DS, I couldn't find any images that looked right on it... Here's what I came up with:








Let me know what ya think!
:jol:.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

dude that looks like ****..












haha nah jus messin that looks SICK! you got some skills send me your paypal


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Just got PayPal set up! You can donate here!
Thanks!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

DS, Here's some other stuff too:


































Any other requests!?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

donated. Thanks for the other ones also


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool stuff FYF


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

DarkShadows said:


> donated. Thanks for the other ones also


Thanks man!
.



pyro said:


> cool stuff FYF


Thanks!
.

Anyone else want me to do anything for 'em?
:jol:.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can you rotate the tires on my car?

Just kidding - looks like you're having fun with your new skills.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Can you rotate the tires on my car?
> 
> Just kidding - looks like you're having fun with your new skills.


I could try...

And yes I am!
Hahaha
.

Here's something I put together for our new shirts I'm getting made!
























​


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I thought I'd bump this to see if anyone else in interested in some *FREE* artwork!

I can do logos, banners, website images, signatures... anything you want!

All I ask is a donation if you like what I made you!
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's a couple things I put together for Mark from Planet Grave Marker.

Let me know what you think!

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/PlanetGraveMaker.gif

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/PlanetGraveMaker2.gif


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Is this still open? I'd love to get some animation for my site. I can provide photoshop drawings of our logo as well as links to the fonts I used. Let me email me at [email protected] if you're still willing. Cheers.


----------

